# She won't allow her to eat! HELP



## terrilhb (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so on sat I got a new 4 month old goat. I put her in with my 1 yr old doe. I expected her to chase her around some. Which she does.  When it comes time for eating Sara will not let patches eat. I put the feed in Sara's feed in her feeder and I put Patches in a bowl and stand between them so Sara will not chase her when she is done eating. Will this change? Will she also one day let the baby get close to her? Sara is pregnant due in July. I do not interfere when she is just chasing her around during the day. How long can this last? Is there somehow to stop this? Here is 2 pics of both girls. The 1 year old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The 4 month old


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2011)

Until she grows up / they figure out who's boss...you will have to feed her seperately.

I tried to 'force' a new doe to start asserting herself / get her own food and now I'm still trying to put weight back on her.  She just won't fight, and she's older / bigger than most of the does in her pen! 

Truer words were never spoken than, "They will lose condition quickly, and gain condition back slowly."  

Your new girl is too young to be able to afford to lose condition, so until they work it out / you see her eating along side the other, you will have to be involved.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you. That is what I will do. I appreciate your advice. When I brought my boys home they had lived together so no problems with them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2011)

I still have one I purchased in October as an adult, that I still have to feed seperate. She just wont try to go in the barn to eat, stands outside day and night no matter the weather, I had to pen her up during the evening feeding and then I would let her out after her morning grain.  Luckily, we have lots of pasture coming in for the summer.

I find this to be really annoying about goats.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 9, 2011)

What I did when I had a doe that guarded grain was to put a lot of feeders in the pen.  That way it did not matter how hard she tried to chase everyone there was a feeder they could go to and grab a bite.  Eventually she figured out she could not guard all the feed.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a doe like this so meek and mild every ones door mat... I love her to pieces but always have to seperate here at feedings so she can eat..... And she eats very slowly, Nora my other gal is like a vacum cleaner first done and wanting more


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 10, 2011)

We have one sheep in with our goats and I have to let her out of the gate to eat just outside or she gets smacked around a bit at feeding time.   Otherwise everyone gets along famously with her.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

My oldest doe is miss nasty witch and is the alpha.  Every time we get a new goat she will not let them eat.  So for first 3-4 days I usually have to help her with the eating.  But if I separate the new one she cries cause she is not with the herd.  But will take the beatings from the others when she is with them.


----------

